# Puppy vaccination / meeting other dogs...



## Jackiechan (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, have a 3 month old who still has his final vaccination on Wednesday. We haven't taken him for a walk since we got him 3 weeks ago, except for yesterday when we took him to a quiet part of the beach, he loved it! 

Anyway, my mum has a 12 year old lab who I'd love him to meet, but he's not up to date with his vaccinations, mum doesn't bother as he lives in a remote location and will only come across other dogs maybe once every 3 months. 

My question is, once my pup is fully vaccinated, will he be ok meeting a non vaccinated dog?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many older dogs will have had sufficient vaccination thoughout life to be immune anyway so your pup should be fine to meet him


----------

